# Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti



## NCC-1701-A (14. März 2017)

*Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Moin, ich möchte meine zukünftige 1080 ti unter Wasser setzten. 

Was brauch eich dafür alles? mögt ihr mir etwas zusammenstellen, es sollte leise sein.

Die CPU soll später mal unter Wasser gesetzt werden 

Gehäuse wird das Bequiet 900 pro
OC wird betrieben
sollte leise sein 
Mainboard ist das AM4  Gigabyte K7 

evt könnt ihr als Zusatz noch hinzufügen, was ich noch für den AMD 1700x brauche


----------



## SpatteL (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Wasserkühlungsguide
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen
Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!


----------



## NCC-1701-A (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


kann man das so kaufen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*



matten1987 schrieb:


> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> 
> kann man das so kaufen?



Ne, besser nicht. 
Der Grafikkühler ist für eine Titan X und GTX 980 und nicht für ne 1080ti. 
Auch der CPU-Kühler fehlt und die Backplate ist nicht für AM4. 
Also insgesamt nochmal überschauen für welche Grafikkarte und CPU die Sachen sein sollen.


----------



## Joim (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Du hast kein Einlassadapter für die Pumpe und dein Auslassadapter ist für eine andere Schlauchdicke als der "Rest"... Ich denke 13/10 für Schläuche ist am verbreitesten.
Der Radiator ist ziemlich dick, 3 oder 4,5 reichen vollkommen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Moin
Gibt bitte noch dein Budget an und wie Leise es werden soll( die ungefähr angepeilte Lüfterdrehzahl)


----------



## Chukku (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Beim Kühler für die Grafikkarte musst du aufpassen.
Es heisst zwar aktuell, dass alle TITAN X Kühler kompatibel zur 1080Ti sind, aber damit ist die TITAN X (Pascal) gemeint.
Du hast einen für die TITAN X (Maxwell) ausgesucht... der wird definitiv nicht passen (passte nur zur 980Ti).

Da die 1080Ti übertaktet ca. 300W Wärme erzeugt und du später noch eine ca. 100W CPU mitkühlen willst, würde ich dir mindestens 5 x 120 oder 4 x 140 mm Radiatorfläche empfehlen, damit es auch relativ silent wird... mehr ist immer besser 
4 x 120 oder 3 x 140 reichen für einigermassen ruhigen Betrieb, aber "silent" ist was anderes.

Grundsätzlich gilt: 60mm dicke Radiatoren nur, wenn es unbedingt sein muss.
Da dein Case es zulässt nimm lieber mehr Radiatorfläche mit weniger Dicke.
z.B. zwei 360er oder zwei 280er (oder ein 420er plus einen 280er, oder oder oder) mit 30 oder 45mm Dicke.

Und wenn du schon bei Aquatuning einkaufst, nimm lieber die Alphacool NexXxos Radiatoren. Die sind einfach besser.


----------



## Dagnarus (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Nur für die Grafikkarte wird der eine 420er ausreichen. Und wenn dann später die CPU dazukommt, kann er ja immer noch einen Radiator dazukaufen.

Was aber eindeutig fehlt ist ein AGB. Für die Aquastream gibt's das Aquainlet zum Aufstecken. Dann brauchst du auch den Inlet Adapter nicht.

Und Wenn du aktuell nur die GPU einbauen willst, brauchst du keine 10 Anschraubtüllen, sondern nur 6. Dafür würde ich vllt. noch ein paar 45/90 Grad Adapter (also 1/4 auf 1/4) mit kaufen. Brauchst vielleicht du jenachdem wie du den Schlauch verlegen willst.

Und was ich in dem Warenkorb auch nicht sehe: 140mm Lüfter. Oder hast du die schon?


----------



## Chukku (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*



Dagnarus schrieb:


> Nur für die Grafikkarte wird der eine 420er ausreichen.



Das stimmt natürlich.

Wenn jetzt allerdings schon klar ist, dass später noch die CPU dazukommen soll, würde ich das jetzt schon berücksichtigen und den zusätzlichen Radi nicht später noch nachrüsten.
Aber das kann man natürlich machen, wie man will.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Also so 600 700 euro wäre es mir wert. Gern aber auch weniger. Das Problem ist nicht das zusammenbauen, aber das zusammenstellen. 

Es sollte gern schön leise sein, sollte aber in meinem Be Quiet 900 pro passen.

Vllt mag mir jemand von einen Einkaufswagen zusammenstellen. Ich wäre mega glücklich! 

Habt ein tollen abend 


Ahh noch vergessen. Ziel ist es, CPU und GPU unter Wasser zu setzen


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Sorry, aber so wird das hier in der Regel nicht laufen.
Da müsste schon jemandem SEHR langweilig sein, dass er dir nen kompletten Einkaufswagen zusammenstellt.

Da du aber tatsächlich ziemlich auf dem Schlauch zu stehen scheinst, würde ich dir Folgendes empfehlen:

Nimm dir dieses fertig zusammengestellte Kit von EKWB:
EK-KIT P360  – EK Webshop
(da hast du schonmal alles für die CPU Kühlung inkl. eines 360er Radiators)

Und ergänze es um folgende Komponenten:
 - EK-FC Titan X Pascal  – EK Webshop
 - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany (weil die Alphacool Nexxxos einfach besser sind, als die von EKWB... in Hinblick auf Versandkosten kanns aber auch Sinn machen, einfach einen von EKWB zu nehmen.)
 - vier 13/10 mm Fittings (EK-ACF Fitting 10/13mm - Nickel  – EK Webshop wären die gleichen, wie im Kit)
 - zwei 140mm Lüfter deiner Wahl
 - einen zusätzlichen 13/10mm Schlauch, weil die 2m aus dem Kit schnell knapp werden können, wenn man sich mal verschätzt und ein Schlauchstück 2mal schneiden muss.
 - ein paar 90° und/oder 45° Fittings weil man davon immer welche braucht
 - Optional ein T-Stück und einen Kugelhahn, damit du das Wasser später mal vernünftig ablassen kannst.

Das ist auf jeden Fall die Sorgenfreiste Variante und wärs alles in Allem bei knapp über 500€.
Die von mir einzeln geposteten Elemente kannst du natürlich noch auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen. (andere Radiator Grösse / GPU Kühler in anderer Farbe etc.)
Das Set würde es alternativ auch als Variante mit 280er oder 240er Radiator geben.

Wenn du das Set nicht benutzen willst, schau dir wenigstens diesen Konfigurator mal an.. der nimmt dir die Arbeit beim Zusammenstellen fast komplett ab:
EKWB - Custom Loop Configurator


----------



## Dagnarus (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Vielleicht war mir langweilig... 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany 

Aber ACHTUNG: Der CPU Block hat noch KEINE AM4 Halterung. Die gibt's zwar bei Watercool (auch als Set mit dem Block) aber noch nicht bei Aquatuning !!! Also entweder warten bis Aquatuning das hat, da nachfragen VOR der Bestellung oder bei WC bestellen.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (20. März 2017)

Ihr seit so klasse. Danke danke danke

Leider ist davon ja nicht alles lieferbar, aber das bekomme ich schon irgendwie hin


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Ich hab den Warenkorb mal bearbeitet. Ist etwas Hochwertiger aber wohl etwas besser geeignet.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Warenkorb | Caseking


----------



## NCC-1701-A (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Sehr gut  ich bin begeistert.  Heatkiller ist leider nicht mit am4 kompatibelmund der heatkiller für die 1080ti ist nicht verfügbar. Gubts noch alternativen eurer seits


----------



## Chukku (21. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

EK-Supremacy EVO  – EK Webshop für CPU 
EK-FC Titan X Pascal  – EK Webshop für GPU (gibts je nach Geschmack auch in Nickel statt Kupfer Optik)

musst beim CPU Kühler nur oben rechts den Haken für die AM4 Version setzen
Rein theoretisch ist für den Heatkiller aber garantiert auch ein AM4 Mounting Kit lieferbar, kenne dazu aber die Details nicht.
Ich würde deswegen der Einfachheit halber zum EKWB greifen.

Aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## Dagnarus (21. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Die HKs gibt's bei Watercool direkt

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15581
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/18018

sind da auch verfügbar.


----------



## Moonzone (8. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

ich klinke mich mal ein, ich habe derzeit einen 3 X 120MM AC XT35 Radiator für meinen 4790k im system. Ich habe nicht mehr so viel Platz um die GTX 1080ti zu kühlen. Mehr als ein weiterer 140MM wird nicht funktionieren. Was meint ihr, 3 X120 + 1 X140MM für 1080TI und 4790K (leichtes OC) machbar? Anforderungen wären bei der 1080ti Temp. um die 50 - 60 Grad


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*



Moonzone schrieb:


> ich klinke mich mal ein, ich habe derzeit einen 3 X 120MM AC XT35 Radiator für meinen 4790k im system. Ich habe nicht mehr so viel Platz um die GTX 1080ti zu kühlen. Mehr als ein weiterer 140MM wird nicht funktionieren. Was meint ihr, 3 X120 + 1 X140MM für 1080TI und 4790K (leichtes OC) machbar? Anforderungen wären bei der 1080ti Temp. um die 50 - 60 Grad


Theoretisch könnte das gehen nur die Drehzahlen werden nicht sehr niedrig sein und das Gehäuse sieht nicht nach gutem Airflow aus.
Ich würde an der Stelle noch einen 360er oder 420er neben/hinters Gehäuse stellen, dann hast du Ruhe.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moonzone (11. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Oh man, findest du das nicht etwas übetrieben? Ganz ehrlich , ich verstehe den drang zur Übertreibung, vor allem bei WAKÜ - wo mehr immer beser ist. Aber mal ehrlich, es müsste doch auch mit einen weiteren 120MM, von mir aus 140MM funktionieren.

Die Konfiguration würde dann so aussehen: 350MM Alphacool XT35 TOP mit 6 X Corsair SP 120 MM PUSH PULL
                                                                         120MM Bottom 46MM Höhe mit 2X Corsair SP 120 MM PUSH PULL 

Da kommt auch mit 900 RPM ordentlich was weg, meine Meinung. Aber danke für deine Vorschläge. 
Ich würde das Gehäuse außen eher in ruhe lassen wollen. Allerdings könnte ich an der Oberseite anstatt den 3 X SP 120 Lüftern, noch einen 360 MM Radiator reinlegen. Das Problem wäre dann halt das die 3 X 120MM Lüfter dann über das Gehäuse stehen würden. Dann hätte ich aber insgesamt einen 720MM Radiator, wäre schon massiv.

Die SP120 laufen derzeit auf 700 RPM, soweit ich weis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotos, wie es derzeit aussieht im Anhang


----------



## Chukku (12. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Also erstmal Eins nach dem Anderen:

Wenn du CPU und GPU leicht übertaktest (zumindest das Powerlimit anhebst) dann kommst du ja auf ungefähr 400W Abwärme.
Die bekommst du mit 4 x 120 mm durchaus weg, aber eben nicht sehr "silent". Ich würd am Ende mit 1000 bis 1200 rpm rechnen. Wenn das für dich in Ordnung wäre, dann mach es so.
(zum Vergleich: ich hab bei 675W Wärme 6 x 120mm  - also minimal weniger Radi Fläche pro Watt - und meine Lüfter laufen auf 1250 rpm. Dabei hat die obere GPU dann aber auch 59°)
Ich habe schon beschlossen, um externe Radis zu erweitern... denn der Sommer kommt bestimmt 

Hast du nun eigentlich Alphacool ST30 oder einen XT45? Ich wüsste nicht, dass es einen XT35 gibt.. es sei denn der ist älter und nicht mehr im Programm.

Zwei Radiatoren übereinander würde ich nicht machen.. WENN, dann einen einzelnen dicken Radiator mit 60mm... das nützt aber auch wieder nur etwas, wenn du dann noch Push/Pull realisieren kannst. Ansonsten müsstest du bei einem reinen Push Layout die Lüfter wieder zu schnell drehen lassen, damit die genug Luft durch den dicken Radi pressen können.
Das wäre dann aber wirklich ein dickes Sandwich, dass vielleicht nicht besonders toll aussieht.

Ein externer Radi wäre halt die Variante mit den geringsten Kompromissen und dafür musst du übrigens nicht unbedingt etwas am Case machen. 
Dafür gibt es ja extra Durchführungen für PCI Slotblenden:
Findologic Suche | Aquatuning Germany
Findologic Suche | Aquatuning Germany

Schau dir zum Beispiel mal das System von Bariphone im WaKü ***Bilderthread*** an (Post 8644).
Da liegt ein 4 x 140mm Radi einfach auf der Seite neben dem Case und das sieht sogar ziemlich cool aus.
Mein altes System (Post 8641) hatte auch einfach einen normalen 360er Radi extern neben dem Gehäuse stehen.. den hatte ich mit doppelseitigem Klebeband auf 2 Mo-Ra Standfüsse geklebt und fertig...


----------



## Dagnarus (12. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*



Moonzone schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde das Gehäuse außen eher in ruhe lassen wollen. Allerdings könnte ich an der Oberseite anstatt den 3 X SP 120 Lüftern, noch einen 360 MM Radiator reinlegen. Das Problem wäre dann halt das die 3 X 120MM Lüfter dann über das Gehäuse stehen würden. Dann hätte ich aber insgesamt einen 720MM Radiator, wäre schon massiv.



Moin,

ich hab ähnliche Hardware (4790+980ti) und 2x 420mm Radis im Gehäuse. Vor allem wenn man seine Lüfter eher langsam drehen lassen will (auch vllt,. im Sommer), brauchst du Radi Fläche. Viel davon. Wenn ich meine Lüfter Gas geben lasse (1300+ U/Min) dann bleib ich immer unter 30 Grad. Bei knapp 25 Grad im Zimmer. Bei 1000 U/Min geht's dann in Richtung 31+. Wenns dann draussen noch nen bissl warm ist werden da auch mal 32+ draus. Da sind die 840mm nicht wirklich übertrieben, sondern grad so passend. 
Wenn du bei dir "nur" 360+140 hast funktioniert das. Ja. ABER deine Wassertemp wird ziemlich wahrscheinlich über 40 Grad sein.


----------



## Moonzone (12. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 1080 ti*

Soweit ich weiß kannst du mit dem Titan X (Pascal) GPU Block sogar die originale Back plate von der 1080ti nutzen.


----------

